# App screenshots



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Tried to take some screenshots of the flex app and get an interesting message. Says "screenshot couldn't be captured because isn't allowed by app or organization"?? Hmmm....
I can capture shots from my bank or other places but not the flex app.

Has anyone successfully taken screenshots? if so, with what app?


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

iOS: I can successfully use the shortcut home+power buttons for screen shot
Android: Screenshot blocked by Flex app. (I take a picture of the screen with another camera if I need the screen info)

I think it is counterproductive to be unable to take screenshots. Whenever I have had tech issues with UberEats, I have sent a screenshot to support. In some circumstances, UberEats support has asked me to send them screenshots to better understand the problem. Let's get with the program Amazon!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for that info. I'm running flex on android. Obviously it is being blocked through the app. 
Yeh, I have to say, I find that to be a bit odd and not good. Not sure why they would do that? 
I took some pics with another device. But sure would be nice to have the screen capture option.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

They disabled the ability to take screenshoot a few updates ago. I want to say in February or March. Claimed it was for privacy reasons.


----------



## ten_nyc (Sep 1, 2016)

they are alot of apps you can get from playstore to bypass that.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Who's privacy are they protecting theirs or ours? No amazon info just our personal info.
Oh well....not a big deal but should not be disabled. 
I really didn't want to install an app just to do it. It's nice to have that function built into the OS or phone for sure.


----------

